#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Telefone na ONU

## alisonmallmann

Bom dia, estou com um grande problema que está me causando dor de cabeça.
Eu estou utilizando uma ONU AN5506-04-B na versão B5G, esta ONU tem duas portas de telefone, eu configuro meu telefone na porta 1 ou 2 e funciona perfeitamente, mas se eu configuro meu telefone na porta 1 e na porta 2 (números diferentes mas com mesmo IP), para de funcionas ambos números.

Alguém tem uma ideia? Obrigado.

----------


## Nks

amigo desculpe chegar perguntando outra coisa fora seu topico, mais como vc ta fazendo ai?
esta com um servidor local sip, ai vc cofigura a conta sip na onu compativel com voip?

ja tive servidor sip elastix, porem a muitos anos atras, utilizava ATA no cliente onde eu configurava a conta sip, porem
depois que os celulares barateou parou a procura ai parei de usar voip, mais agora com a fibra estou pensando em mexer um pouco

tem como vc explicar seu core ai? sua rede voip como esta fazendo?

----------

